# Active shootings Las Vegas, several locations



## Boss Dog

Got a scanner alert on my phone again. 
Several casinos and (I guess) theaters, calls coming in of active shooter and then police on scene reports no shootings. But sounds as if the whole city is scrambling.
So far; NY NY, Cesar's Palace,

http://news3lv.com/news/local/report...as-vegas-strip


----------



## Boss Dog

Appears to started at Route 91 Musical Festival.

Now, Paris?
Hard to make out pronunciation over scanner.

Mandalay Bay
Tropicana

Strike Team breached a room at Mandalay Bay with explosives. Don't know what was found.

Now Planet Hollywood.

One suspect down and in custody. Maybe at Mandalay Bay.


----------



## Boss Dog

Another call of a man with a rifle entering the Bellagio.

The dispatchers are amazingly cool and calm.


----------



## Boss Dog

The explosive door breach was at a room on the 32nd floor of Mandalay Bay.

Another possible shooter reported on 7th level of a parking garage.


----------



## Boss Dog

NBC finally going live.


> LAS VEGAS -
> Multiple victims were being transported to hospitals after a shooting late Sunday at a music festival on the Las Vegas Strip.
> 
> University Medical Center spokeswoman Danita Cohen said 26 people were admitted to the hospital. She says, of those, at least two have died, 12 are in critical condition and the rest are being evaluated.


My local TV station
?Multiple fatalities confirmed ?in Las Vegas Strip? mass shooting


----------



## Boss Dog

Things seem to be calming now.
Matt Drudge still hasn't picked it up. Must all be asleep.

Police are going to try to clear all floors of all the casinos and hotels in the area. That'll make for a long night.


----------



## Boss Dog

Gotta go put my phone on charger.


----------



## Sasquatch

Great updates @BossDog thanks for the info.


----------



## Boss Dog

Thanks,

Scanner reports that security guards at one of the casinos has a second suspect in custody.


----------



## Boss Dog

Apparently the outdoor concert was the target. As the shooting started many people ran for shelter into the surrounding casinos/hotels reporting the shooting and that appears to be why there were so many confusing calls of active shooters in multiple locations.


----------



## Boss Dog

TV news after press conference just reported 20 dead.
Police Chief said first suspect apprehended is dead.

Edit: 100 reported injured.


----------



## Boss Dog

Scanner reports people still being found hiding, scared to come out.


----------



## 1895gunner

Yepper, the sheriff said people should still shelter in-place until their area gets cleared.


----------



## HochwaldJager

Just watching the video on YouTube. Sounds like some sort of slow automatic...


----------



## Annie

_What????!!! _

Lord have mercy. Prayers for the victims and their families.


----------



## 1895gunner

Sounded like crew serve to me.


----------



## HochwaldJager

1895gunner said:


> Sounded like crew serve to me.


That's why I said slow automatic, hope it's nothing heavy but after lessoning to the video and playing the time between reloads in my head it could be a M2.50 or slow gassed blocked 240B. It has a deep echo to the shot so Id be surprised if it comes out to be a 556/223....


----------



## rstanek

My prayers to the victims and their family, NBC is already toting their anti-gun mantra along with magazine capacity, their experts being interviewed are idiots.......they are running with this before they know the facts......


----------



## Camel923

http://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/816975/118

At least 50 dead, 200 injured.


----------



## ghostman

Get ready for the after shock gentleman, this is not going away in a week.


----------



## TG

Just awful...


----------



## ghostman

Strangest thing is from video footage of shooting it sounds like automatic weapon fire, how did this dickhead get an nfa item?


----------



## Steve40th

ghostman said:


> Strangest thing is from video footage of shooting it sounds like automatic weapon fire, how did this dickhead get an nfa item?


Making an automatic weapon is not difficult. Bumpfire can do it. Many ways to get them illegally I am sure to.
Very very sad. My wife stayed there a few months ago. Scarry


----------



## Prepared One

64 years old? Sounds like a full auto of some sort. Sad, very, very, sad.


----------



## Illini Warrior

ghostman said:


> Strangest thing is from video footage of shooting it sounds like automatic weapon fire, how did this dickhead get an nfa item?


just a matter of $$$$$$ - not only any kind of gun but grenades and boom booms ....


----------



## tango

Google--"ownership of class 3 weapons in Nevada"

Folks can own them by following ATF rules.


----------



## SOCOM42

I listened to the firing on Fox, to me it sounded like a full auto AK probably with a 75 round drum.

It is hard to tell without being there, the cycling did show slowing down by the sound.

Any semi can be converted to full auto without much ado.

Doing it right not a hack job, I could do it in less than an hour with the AK and 15 minutes with an AR.

Now, understand I do not do these conversions, I merely state that I am capable of it.

It is too bad those people were victims of a deranged person, I feel for them and their families.

Other than being a muzslime convert if so, what other reason could have he had to do this other than these two?

Random mass killings are impersonal and usually driven by religion or insanity.


----------



## SOCOM42

tango said:


> Google--"ownership of class 3 weapons in Nevada"
> 
> Folks can own them by following ATF rules.


I own them here, but I am not running around killing people with them, nor do I plan to.

Will bet they were illegal conversions.


----------



## jim-henscheli

Left wing whacko? I mean, why else target a COINTRY MUSIC show.very unique shooting.


----------



## tango

News conference with LEO's says there are 10 rifles in the room and lots of ammo


----------



## Denton

Good update on what they know...

UPDATED: Here's What You Need To Know About The Vegas Shooting Suspect | Daily Wire


----------



## RedLion

I have no idea if this correct or not....



> ISIS Claims Responsibility for Las Vegas Attack; Says Suspect "Converted to Islam Months Ago"


ISIS Claims Responsibility for Las Vegas Attack; Says Suspect "Converted to Islam Months Ago"


----------



## Denton

RedLion said:


> I have no idea if this correct or not....
> 
> ISIS Claims Responsibility for Las Vegas Attack; Says Suspect "Converted to Islam Months Ago"


From what I've read in the past, ISIS usually doesn't claim attacks unless they are linked to them.


----------



## Gator Monroe

Did they catch the tiny Oriental (Asian) Woman Accomplice to the recent convert to Islam Shooter ?


----------



## Gator Monroe

Gator Monroe said:


> Did they catch the tiny Oriental (Asian) Woman Accomplice to the recent convert to Islam Shooter ?


Woman let go after telling all the Concert Goers they were going to die (Prior to shots being fired ) and she was known to be with a Short unnamed Man (Shooter ?) , and now MSM is Poo Pooing Islam Conversion and backtracking from that part of the story ? (Typical )


----------



## Gator Monroe

Crickets here this morning (when we had 87 pages of thread trees about lesser Orlando Shooting at this time after event )


----------



## Boss Dog

Very early there were rumors that he had converted. The police immediately denied it and I think they quickly took down his fb page.

Maybe not a lone wolf...
Reportedly a woman was there ranting that everybody was gonna die. Video in the story.
Las Vegas shooting: 'YOU'RE ALL GOING TO DIE' ? SHOCK WARNING | World | News | Express.co.uk


----------



## Gator Monroe

ghostman said:


> Get ready for the after shock gentleman, this is not going away in a week.


Unless his wife is in Beirut and he converted to Islam in early summer .


----------



## Gator Monroe

His Father (And Him ) are Untermenchen .


----------



## jerry49

Anybody know what kind of gun used ? Sounds like a fullauto 308?


----------



## Steve40th

My daughter best friend was married Friday, here in SC, and flew to Vegas, and is/was staying at the Mandalay. Thank God she wasnt there at the concert, as they were at another event.


----------



## Notold63

The weapon sounded like it was full auto, and it sure didn’t sound like a 5.56 to me. Out of curiosity I watched MSNBC for a few minutes early this morning and even while writing this and both times they were blaming the “Gun lobby” for the fully auto weapons the scumbag had, how many weapons he had (as they said, who needs 10 rifles), the type of ammo used because as their so called expert said,”military ammo causes such terrible wounds when compaired to civilian ammo, and every thing is the Gun lobby’s fault.


----------



## Steve40th

I think, based off a photo on this site, it was a 308/7.62x51 round. It blew a pretty big hole in the metal framing.
Las Vegas shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino hotel | Daily Mail Online


----------



## tango

Fox news reported the the shooter bought 30 guns, both 5.56 and 308
The real story will come out in a couple days


----------



## Steve40th

Daughters friend in is Mandalay right now. People are acting like nothing happened. At least that is her perspective..


----------



## RedLion

I can neither confirm nor deny the following.....



> Source: Antifa Literature and Mid-East Photos Found in Las Vegas Shooter's Room





> The Las Vegas shooter didn't commit suicide as the mainstream media is reporting, but was killed by a FBI hostage rescue team who also found Antifa literature in his hotel room, according to a source linked to the team.
> 
> The FBI team took the suspect out after he opened fired on them, according to the source, and afterwards the team found photos taken in the Middle East of a woman linked to the suspect, 64-year-old Stephen Paddock.


Source: Antifa Literature and Mid-East Photos Found in Las Vegas Shooter's Room

Also interesting to note.....



> House Is Scheduled To Vote On Legislation Regarding The Sales Of Gun Silencers This Week





> Remember the last time that this law's vote was delayed? SHTFPlan remembers. It was after the shooting of representative Steve Scalise while practicing baseball back in June. But that's all just a coincidence, right?
> 
> The vote was postponed until early September. It passed out of House Committee on Natural Resources on a party-line vote of 22-13 on September 13 and it is expected to see a similar result when put up for a vote in the full House. Democrats in the Senate, however, are expected to block the measure; and they now have a crisis to exploit in order to do so.


House Is Scheduled To Vote On Legislation Regarding The Sales Of Gun Silencers This Week


----------



## RedLion

Seems to be heading toward a wacko lefty terrorist....



> Clark County Sheriff Joseph Lombardo says several pounds of ammonium nitrate, a material used to make explosives, was found in the car of the man who authorities say killed 59 people and wounded 527 others on Sunday by firing down on a crowd of over 22,000 at an outdoor country music festival.


Also used Bump-Fire stocks....

https://apnews.com/71c3df85c71d4d6dbdd5a21fb87608ec/The-Latest:-50-dead,-200-injured-in-Las-Vegas-attack


----------



## Steve40th

RedLion said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny the following.....
> 
> Source: Antifa Literature and Mid-East Photos Found in Las Vegas Shooter's Room
> 
> Also interesting to note.....
> 
> House Is Scheduled To Vote On Legislation Regarding The Sales Of Gun Silencers This Week


Coincidence, just wow. Just a simple Lee Harvey Oswald incident...


----------



## SGG

https://www.salon.com/2017/10/02/las-vegas-survivor-renounces-stance-on-guns-after-shooting/


----------



## Steve40th

Bump fire stocks were foumd too


----------



## Kauboy

As Bill O'Reilly poignantly stated:


> "This is the price of freedom. Violent nuts are allowed to roam free until they do damage, no matter how threatening they are."


(source)

If the 1st amendment protects the dangerous, virulent, and violent tenants of Islam until they commit unlawful acts, then the 2nd protects ALL gun owners until they do too.
I'm sick of this bullshit knee-jerk reaction by simple-minded fools to demand I give up MY freedom because some lunatic murders people, but NEVER call on Muslims to give up theirs for the *EXACT SAME FRIGGIN REASON!!!!!*

To hell with any and all who don't get this and demand ANYTHING from me for the acts of another.


----------



## Steve40th

1AK47, 3 DDvr, 2 FN15, 1Colt AR were found so far.


----------



## Prepared One

And here come the gun grabbers, no pity for the fallen and their families. No sorrow, no waiting for the facts. Just go straight after the guns. Like rats to the cheese they come, the opportunistic socialists and their media lap dogs, feeding off the tragedy of others to advance their agenda.


----------



## Gator Monroe

Antifa accoutrements found in his room too ?


----------



## Kauboy

Steve40th said:


> 1AK47, 3 DDvr, 2 FN15, 1Colt AR were found so far.


I'm not familiar with a "DDvr". What would a simple man type into the Google magic box to find out what this is?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Kauboy said:


> I'm not familiar with a "DDvr". What would a simple man type into the Google magic box to find out what this is?


Daniel Defense rifles...they are like DD M4V5,7.9.11 and so on...just really expensive ARs


----------



## Kauboy

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Daniel Defense rifles...they are like DD M4V5,7.9.11 and so on...just really expensive ARs


So this nut wired $100K to his girl in the Philippines a week ago, bought a few Daniel Defense (not cheap) and FN (not cheap) rifles, along with a few others of various types, bought at least a few 60rd magazines, and some bump fire stocks... hauled ~2 dozen guns up to his room, along with a few thousand rounds (not confirmed), stayed there preparing for 4 days, and nobody saw the red flags?

This is not a man who "just snapped". This was a man who planned a terrible attack well in advance. His brother stated that he didn't own any of these guns when he helped him move to his current residence.

I still smell a patsy. He had no criminal background or training, nor any obvious interest (according to his brother) in firearms. Yes, he was a licensed hunter, but his brother said he wasn't a firearms enthusiast. Thus far, all weapons have been identified as being purchased legally.

Here's my guess... (puts on tin foil hat)
This man was either bribed or blackmailed into committing this act, knowing full well he was going to die. How does a failed gambler have that much scratch to throw around on guns and a 100K wire transfer?

If it smells like BS and tastes like BS... you're eating the wrong cereal.


----------



## Sasquatch

Girl has a point...









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyPrepper

This to me smell like bull too!! I agree I think he planned this well in advanced



Kauboy said:


> AnotherSOFSurvivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Defense rifles...they are like DD M4V5,7.9.11 and so on...just really expensive ARs
> 
> 
> 
> So this nut wired $100K to his girl in the Philippines a week ago, bought a few Daniel Defense (not cheap) and FN (not cheap) rifles, along with a few others of various types, bought at least a few 60rd magazines, and some bump fire stocks... hauled ~2 dozen guns up to his room, along with a few thousand rounds (not confirmed), stayed there preparing for 4 days, and nobody saw the red flags?
> 
> This is not a man who "just snapped". This was a man who planned a terrible attack well in advance. His brother stated that he didn't own any of these guns when he helped him move to his current residence.
> 
> I still smell a patsy. He had no criminal background or training, nor any obvious interest (according to his brother) in firearms. Yes, he was a licensed hunter, but his brother said he wasn't a firearms enthusiast. Thus far, all weapons have been identified as being purchased legally.
> 
> Here's my guess... (puts on tin foil hat)
> This man was either bribed or blackmailed into committing this act, knowing full well he was going to die. How does a failed gambler have that much scratch to throw around on guns and a 100K wire transfer?
> 
> If it smells like BS and tastes like BS... you're eating the wrong cereal.
Click to expand...


----------



## Smitty901

Betting he was a Democrat Hillary support rock solid. Don't care what he bother says. He targeted those people because he saw them as Trump types. Truth may well be covered up. We all know how much we can trust the FBI.


----------



## Kauboy

Sasquatch said:


> Girl has a point...


That is too damn good.
They base their premise of "only the government should have guns" on the idea that only those they agree with will ever be in power.
Short-sighted morons.


----------



## Urinal Cake

I wanted to wait for some facts to come out before jumping in on speculation.
I told my wife this will be the case An Anti Trumper Hillary/Bernie supporter...
Watch how fast they try to bury this fact!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Kauboy said:


> So this nut wired $100K to his girl in the Philippines a week ago, bought a few Daniel Defense (not cheap) and FN (not cheap) rifles, along with a few others of various types, bought at least a few 60rd magazines, and some bump fire stocks... hauled ~2 dozen guns up to his room, along with a few thousand rounds (not confirmed), stayed there preparing for 4 days, and nobody saw the red flags?
> 
> This is not a man who "just snapped". This was a man who planned a terrible attack well in advance. His brother stated that he didn't own any of these guns when he helped him move to his current residence.
> 
> I still smell a patsy. He had no criminal background or training, nor any obvious interest (according to his brother) in firearms. Yes, he was a licensed hunter, but his brother said he wasn't a firearms enthusiast. Thus far, all weapons have been identified as being purchased legally.
> 
> Here's my guess... (puts on tin foil hat)
> This man was either bribed or blackmailed into committing this act, knowing full well he was going to die. How does a failed gambler have that much scratch to throw around on guns and a 100K wire transfer?
> 
> If it smells like BS and tastes like BS... you're eating the wrong cereal.


From what early FININT reports are saying as well as family and former associates, the dude was a multimillionaire that liked gambling, so a few 5-figure losses on the slots probably did not register for this guy.

That being said, there was planning involved - in one of the other threads about this event I mentioned that there are not a whole lot of massive music festivals that happen in range of hotels - usually to avoid illegal vidoegraphy, etc but also the way most venues are setup. I do not have the desire to do so, but if you ran a search for the remainder of this year of multi-day, big festivals happening within range of a large hotel or structure you can get into easily - I bet there are not too many.

As far as the guns, again, a few grand is a drop in the bucket for someone like him - buying a few dozen over the course of a few months, and grabbing a few 2000rd cases of Wolf Gold online isn't enough to raise a red flag, and again - you can get like 10K rds of 5.56 for around $2K - the cash investment is not what concerns me, more so it kind of goes against the CIA Asset thing that they blackmailed or bribed him.

He is just another left-wing wacko, while I do NOT trust most of these non-mainstream sources as they are often troll/bait-news spawned from 4Chan, Snopes or any other less-than-reputable (to call CNN/MSNBC/FOX reputable is making me gag, trust me) - there are pictures of him at rallies, his Facebook before it was "taken down" was full of Left-Wing radical shit, and the fact that this targets a Country Music festival, in a Red State, the week SHARE was supposed to hit the Floor and a month before this ANTIFA "Civil War" --- it just screams left-wing wacko.

As an aside - getting that ordnance into a hotel isn't hard. I could definitely fit a few rifles and a few thousand rounds of ammo in 2 or 3 suitcases and push it in a bell cart up into an elevator - it would not look strange for some older guy who is staying at the hotel for a week or 2 to have a bunch of crap with him either.

We will never hear what really happened, it is hard to keep an open eye when there is false information being pushed by both sides. All I know is you cannot legislate evil, and this won't be the last time this happens. One of these days some lefty-wacko with decent machinist knowledge is going to build himself a M2 or a PKM/RPD and really rack up the kill count


----------



## Sasquatch

I hate that my mind thinks like this but most will agree something about all of this is off. I just had the thought, if this is a false flag I bet we'll have another one soon. What better way to cement the thought of how evil guns are than to have another shooting soon after the last.

Hope my tin foil hat is just on too tight but I could see it happening.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

Sasquatch said:


> I hate that my mind thinks like this but most will agree something about all of this is off. I just had the thought, if this is a false flag I bet we'll have another one soon. What better way to cement the thought of how evil guns are than to have another shooting soon after the last.
> 
> Hope my tin foil hat is just on too tight but I could see it happening.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Working OT, tonight?


----------



## Kauboy

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> From what early FININT reports are saying as well as family and former associates, the dude was a multimillionaire that liked gambling, so a few 5-figure losses on the slots probably did not register for this guy.
> 
> That being said, there was planning involved - in one of the other threads about this event I mentioned that there are not a whole lot of massive music festivals that happen in range of hotels - usually to avoid illegal vidoegraphy, etc but also the way most venues are setup. I do not have the desire to do so, but if you ran a search for the remainder of this year of multi-day, big festivals happening within range of a large hotel or structure you can get into easily - I bet there are not too many.
> 
> As far as the guns, again, a few grand is a drop in the bucket for someone like him - buying a few dozen over the course of a few months, and grabbing a few 2000rd cases of Wolf Gold online isn't enough to raise a red flag, and again - you can get like 10K rds of 5.56 for around $2K - the cash investment is not what concerns me, more so it kind of goes against the CIA Asset thing that they blackmailed or bribed him.
> 
> He is just another left-wing wacko, while I do NOT trust most of these non-mainstream sources as they are often troll/bait-news spawned from 4Chan, Snopes or any other less-than-reputable (to call CNN/MSNBC/FOX reputable is making me gag, trust me) - there are pictures of him at rallies, his Facebook before it was "taken down" was full of Left-Wing radical shit, and the fact that this targets a Country Music festival, in a Red State, the week SHARE was supposed to hit the Floor and a month before this ANTIFA "Civil War" --- it just screams left-wing wacko.
> 
> As an aside - getting that ordnance into a hotel isn't hard. I could definitely fit a few rifles and a few thousand rounds of ammo in 2 or 3 suitcases and push it in a bell cart up into an elevator - it would not look strange for some older guy who is staying at the hotel for a week or 2 to have a bunch of crap with him either.
> 
> We will never hear what really happened, it is hard to keep an open eye when there is false information being pushed by both sides. All I know is you cannot legislate evil, and this won't be the last time this happens. One of these days some lefty-wacko with decent machinist knowledge is going to build himself a M2 or a PKM/RPD and really rack up the kill count


I didn't intend to imply that getting the items to his room would be difficult. I meant that nobody that knew him had any idea that he had been acquiring this armament. I've heard a few minor mentions of potential left-wing ideology, but nothing solid yet.
I had NOT heard that he was a millionaire. Where did you see that? It would certainly change my perspective on his funding, but everything I read was he was just an accountant that liked to gamble, and could win or lose $10K at a time.


----------



## Denton

So, a retired millionaire who enjoyed drinking and gambling, who was in his 60's and allegedly wasn't even really a gun guy and only had a couple handguns, bought an arsenal of unfamiliar weapons, installed bump stocks, bought enough ammo to lay down fire for an hour, shot out two windows and ran back and forth to shoot people at a concert because he had a gambling problem.


----------



## Denton

Hotel Guest Next Door To Las Vegas Shooter Saw 'Multiple Gunmen'


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Kauboy said:


> I didn't intend to imply that getting the items to his room would be difficult. I meant that nobody that knew him had any idea that he had been acquiring this armament. I've heard a few minor mentions of potential left-wing ideology, but nothing solid yet.
> I had NOT heard that he was a millionaire. Where did you see that? It would certainly change my perspective on his funding, but everything I read was he was just an accountant that liked to gamble, and could win or lose $10K at a time.


Oh, I got you - I mean these are the guys that are the most dangerous, someone with a festering agenda that has the foresight to plan it out way in advance and conceal his methods. No manifesto, no notes, no videos - other than what his online behavior was and some close folks, not a whole lot of people knew about him.

Public records showed he worked with Lockheed (though they didn't specify as what) - I saw mutterings he worked on a NASA project, but who knows.

The millionaire part is from him being a real estate investor - he has a few properties in Florida based on public records that are confirmed. Las Vegas shooter was a multi-millionaire real estate investor: brother | New York Post

Some of this neighbors called him standoffish or weird, his brother said the dude was just laid back and chilled out....https://www.bostonglobe.com/news/na...ing-suspect/xJs3POZYE3G6BGdT138UhI/story.html

I also read he was a registered Democrat in Florida...here is another rehash of the same crap: Who Was Las Vegas Shooter Stephen Paddock And What Was His Motive | Zero Hedge


----------



## Sasquatch

Just found out a close friend from high school, who lives in Vegas, was at the concert with her family when the shooting started. Luckily they all made it out unharmed. Would love to call her and get her perspective but her brother, who wasn't at the concert, says she is an emotional wreck right now because of what she witnessed.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jim-henscheli

I hope someone on THIS forum is archiving all these links/video, so we can piece it together once the "official " report comes out.


----------



## Redneck

Assuming the shooter used the bump fire stock, my understanding it takes a fair amount of practice to get it to shoot "automatic"... at least on the 15-22. Anyone here familiar with that device on the larger calibers? Easy to use or take practice & technique?


----------



## Steve40th

I think it was a covert op, and he was the person they left their for dead.. Just saying


----------



## Leon

Only on Boston 25: Exclusive photos of Las Vegas shooter?s guns | Boston 25 News

Got a first look at the weapons from what I can see they are AR type weapons with 30 or 40 round mags, reflex sights, doesn't look like bumpfire stocks but I could be wrong on that point.


----------



## Kauboy

I just read a Daily Mail article that was specific to mention "dozens of spent shells" found in the room. (source)

I'm sorry... dozens? The audio from countless sources will contradict any claim of "dozens" of rounds fired.
Either DM is GROSSLY underestimating that count, or the vast majority of the rounds heard on recordings did NOT originate from that room.


----------



## Prepared One

Denton said:


> So, a retired millionaire who enjoyed drinking and gambling, who was in his 60's and allegedly wasn't even really a gun guy and only had a couple handguns, bought an arsenal of unfamiliar weapons, installed bump stocks, bought enough ammo to lay down fire for an hour, shot out two windows and ran back and forth to shoot people at a concert because he had a gambling problem.


My eyebrows raised a bit when I read that two windows were shot out. Why would he run between two windows using weapons he was unfamiliar with to shoot? I won't jump to conclusions but I found that to be curious indeed.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Kauboy said:


> I just read a Daily Mail article that was specific to mention "dozens of spent shells" found in the room. (source)
> 
> I'm sorry... dozens? The audio from countless sources will contradict any claim of "dozens" of rounds fired.
> Either DM is GROSSLY underestimating that count, or the vast majority of the rounds heard on recordings did NOT originate from that room.


600 shot in 10 minutes, at 400 yds by ONE liberal who don't shoot guns much

Something stinks here.

They best produce 1200 rds of brass that match the bolts on the guns and bullets that match the victims wounds and rifles barrels.

The MSM and the spooks must be in on this.


----------



## Steve40th

Mad Trapper said:


> 600 shot in 10 minutes, at 400 yds by ONE liberal who don't shoot guns much
> 
> Something stinks here.
> 
> They best produce 1200 rds of brass that match the bolts on the guns and bullets that match the victims wounds and rifles barrels.
> 
> The MSM and the spooks must be in on this.


Politics will guide what is disseminated out to public..


----------



## RedLion

> Iraq war vet wants to know why SWAT stood 24 min outside shooter's door, it took 72 min to stop shooter


Iraq war vet wants to know why SWAT stood 24 min outside shooter?s door, it took 72 min to stop shooter | Conservative News Today


----------



## Steve40th

Timeline,
10:08 p.m.: Paddock starts his rampage. The first reports of gunfire come in when an officer reports "shots fired" and says it "sounds like an automatic firearm."

10:14 p.m.: An officer reports that he is in the Mandalay on the 31st floor and can hear automatic gunfire from "one floor above us." Another officer advises others to take cover as reports of victims start to stream in.

10:17 p.m.: As officers continue to give updates on the wounded, an officer radios they need to find the suspect. "We can’t worry about victims. We need to stop the shooter before we have more victims. Anybody have eyes on the shooter?" an officer asks over the radio.

Dispatchers are also told an officer has been shot.

"We have multiple, multiple victims. Shots fired right outside the medical tent. We got one shot in the head," a distraught officer says.

In response, another official radios: "Hey officers, please stay calm. We’re trying to get this set up. OK. Just stay calm."

10:18 p.m.: Officers ask the hotel to shut down the elevator in the Mandalay so the suspect cannot leave.

10:19 p.m.: A team of four officers makes their way into the hotel up to the 32nd floor. It's unclear if the shooting is still going on.

10:21 p.m.: An out-of-breath officer yells over the radio: "Gunshot wounds to the chest and head. We need immediate medical!"

Another officer says police are still taking fire from a very high floor in the hotel and tells other responding officers where not to go. "Every officer who comes up is going to be a target if they're driving on Las Vegas Boulevard," he says.

10:23 p.m.: False reports start to flood dispatchers, as witnesses tell officers there could have been three shooters.

10:24 p.m.: An officer whispers over the radio that he is in the stairwell on the 32nd floor. The gunshots appeared to be coming from room 135.

10:25 p.m.: Dispatchers call for SWAT to help as officers set up outside the suspect's room.

10:26 p.m.: Officers find a security guard was shot in the hallway outside the suspect's room. They ask for backup. "He's shot into the hallway and hit a security guard," the officer said.

10:28 p.m.: An officer reports concertgoers are getting into patrol vehicles and trying to grab shotguns.

10:31 p.m.: Officers are asking for a description of the shooter but one is not broadcast. One official reports that an officer has been shot in the neck.

10:37 p.m.: SWAT officers are reportedly moving up to the 32nd floor to help officers.

10:38 p.m.: Officers say they haven't heard gunfire in about 10 minutes. One officer gets in an elevated position with a rifle to keep a medical triage area safe near the hotel.

There is confusion over what floor the shooter is on and whether there would be multiple gunmen. Officers start clearing multiple floors.

10:44 p.m.: Making the situation worse, scared concertgoers tried taking police vehicles that were parked near the venue. "I need some more units here. I’m being overtaken by citizens trying to take patrol cars," one officer reports over the radio.

10:54 p.m.: Officers report they've cleared many areas in the hotel and casino.

10:55 p.m.: One officer says he was on floor 32 and was readying to make entry.

"You need to be careful" one officer remarks. "...Are you with the SWAT guy?"

The officer says he is not with SWAT and is told to instead wait.

10:57 p.m.: Officers have locked down the hallway outside the gunman's room. I have “multiple rifles and plenty of officers,” an officer says over the radio.

The next 20 minutes are filled with confusion as false reports of additional shootings and a possible bomb threat pour in from all of the neighboring casinos. Officers are worried that the other reported shootings could be a diversion, but teams are sent to check out each potential threat.

11:21 p.m.: A device is used at the gunman’s room on the 32nd floor.

11:24 p.m.: Officers start clearing the room and whisper over the radio, “We have one suspect down.”

11:28 p.m.: “We have one suspect down. Multiple firearms,” an officer says over the radio, an hour and 20 minutes after the attack began. He says this was definitely the suspect who was “firing into the crowd.”


----------



## Smitty901

He was not aiming he was putting rounds down range. With that many people he was bound to hit some.


----------



## jim-henscheli

This is going to go down as the most controversial shooting in US history. The conspiracies will replace JFK, we are gonna be fed shitt until we don't know who we are anymore. Welcome to the new world order. Long week.


----------



## RedLion

Image this....



> Las Vegas Shooter Previously Employed As U.S. Federal Government Employee


Las Vegas Shooter Previously Employed As U.S. Federal Government Employee


----------



## Mad Trapper

Smitty901 said:


> He was not aiming he was putting rounds down range. With that many people he was bound to hit some.


O.K.so 10 minutes...... how many rounds to hit 600 people, some multiple times, at night , at 400 yds out and up 100 yds. from a guy with no training, we can know of at all?

If EVERY round hit that's 1/second, every other 2/second, every third 3/second.

Think 600 rds is possible? IF EVERY ONE hit it's mark? How about 1200 or 1800 rds? If he missed a bit. SOB would be lucky not to trip on brass running from window to window.

So is there 600-1800 rds of brass and 20-60 empty magazines in the rooms?

Even with multiple guns think about 1-3 rds/second for 10 minutes.

Never been in a real firefight, but to those who have, is this possible with no return fire?


----------



## Inor

Steve40th said:


> Timeline,
> 10:08 p.m.: Paddock starts his rampage. The first reports of gunfire come in when an officer reports "shots fired" and says it "sounds like an automatic firearm."
> 
> 10:14 p.m.: An officer reports that he is in the Mandalay on the 31st floor and can hear automatic gunfire from "one floor above us." Another officer advises others to take cover as reports of victims start to stream in.
> 
> 10:17 p.m.: As officers continue to give updates on the wounded, an officer radios they need to find the suspect. "We can't worry about victims. We need to stop the shooter before we have more victims. Anybody have eyes on the shooter?" an officer asks over the radio.
> 
> Dispatchers are also told an officer has been shot.
> 
> "We have multiple, multiple victims. Shots fired right outside the medical tent. We got one shot in the head," a distraught officer says.
> 
> In response, another official radios: "Hey officers, please stay calm. We're trying to get this set up. OK. Just stay calm."
> 
> 10:18 p.m.: Officers ask the hotel to shut down the elevator in the Mandalay so the suspect cannot leave.
> 
> 10:19 p.m.: A team of four officers makes their way into the hotel up to the 32nd floor. It's unclear if the shooting is still going on.
> 
> 10:21 p.m.: An out-of-breath officer yells over the radio: "Gunshot wounds to the chest and head. We need immediate medical!"
> 
> Another officer says police are still taking fire from a very high floor in the hotel and tells other responding officers where not to go. "Every officer who comes up is going to be a target if they're driving on Las Vegas Boulevard," he says.
> 
> 10:23 p.m.: False reports start to flood dispatchers, as witnesses tell officers there could have been three shooters.
> 
> 10:24 p.m.: An officer whispers over the radio that he is in the stairwell on the 32nd floor. The gunshots appeared to be coming from room 135.
> 
> 10:25 p.m.: Dispatchers call for SWAT to help as officers set up outside the suspect's room.
> 
> 10:26 p.m.: Officers find a security guard was shot in the hallway outside the suspect's room. They ask for backup. "He's shot into the hallway and hit a security guard," the officer said.
> 
> 10:28 p.m.: An officer reports concertgoers are getting into patrol vehicles and trying to grab shotguns.
> 
> 10:31 p.m.: Officers are asking for a description of the shooter but one is not broadcast. One official reports that an officer has been shot in the neck.
> 
> 10:37 p.m.: SWAT officers are reportedly moving up to the 32nd floor to help officers.
> 
> 10:38 p.m.: Officers say they haven't heard gunfire in about 10 minutes. One officer gets in an elevated position with a rifle to keep a medical triage area safe near the hotel.
> 
> There is confusion over what floor the shooter is on and whether there would be multiple gunmen. Officers start clearing multiple floors.
> 
> 10:44 p.m.: Making the situation worse, scared concertgoers tried taking police vehicles that were parked near the venue. "I need some more units here. I'm being overtaken by citizens trying to take patrol cars," one officer reports over the radio.
> 
> 10:54 p.m.: Officers report they've cleared many areas in the hotel and casino.
> 
> 10:55 p.m.: One officer says he was on floor 32 and was readying to make entry.
> 
> "You need to be careful" one officer remarks. "...Are you with the SWAT guy?"
> 
> The officer says he is not with SWAT and is told to instead wait.
> 
> 10:57 p.m.: Officers have locked down the hallway outside the gunman's room. I have "multiple rifles and plenty of officers," an officer says over the radio.
> 
> The next 20 minutes are filled with confusion as false reports of additional shootings and a possible bomb threat pour in from all of the neighboring casinos. Officers are worried that the other reported shootings could be a diversion, but teams are sent to check out each potential threat.
> 
> 11:21 p.m.: A device is used at the gunman's room on the 32nd floor.
> 
> 11:24 p.m.: Officers start clearing the room and whisper over the radio, "We have one suspect down."
> 
> 11:28 p.m.: "We have one suspect down. Multiple firearms," an officer says over the radio, an hour and 20 minutes after the attack began. He says this was definitely the suspect who was "firing into the crowd."


I do not subscribe to any of the conspiracies surrounding the shooter in this one. I think the shooter inherited psychosis from his father and something made him go crackers and he did what he did.

But what I do find curious is why the cops had to wait for SWAT to "breach the door" to his hotel room. It's a freakin' hotel room for God's sake! You mean, hotel management refused to give the cops a passkey when they had a guest shooting hundreds of people on the street?!?!


----------



## A Watchman

Inor said:


> I do not subscribe to any of the conspiracies surrounding the shooter in this one. I think the shooter inherited psychosis from his father and something made him go crackers and he did what he did.
> 
> But what I do find curious is why the cops had to wait for SWAT to "breach the door" to his hotel room. It's a freakin' hotel room for God's sake! You mean, hotel management refused to give the cops a passkey when they had a guest shooting hundreds of people on the street?!?!


Just crackers, huh? See my thread I will post titled "The Motive".


----------



## RedLion

Inor said:


> I do not subscribe to any of the conspiracies surrounding the shooter in this one. I think the shooter inherited psychosis from his father and something made him go crackers and he did what he did.
> 
> But what I do find curious is why the cops had to wait for SWAT to "breach the door" to his hotel room. It's a freakin' hotel room for God's sake! You mean, hotel management refused to give the cops a passkey when they had a guest shooting hundreds of people on the street?!?!


It could very well be that the guy snapped. With that said, if the guy was experiencing psychosis/psychotic sx, then he would have likely been found out to be having these problems 40 years earlier. Schizophrenia for example manifests by far in men in their late teens and early 20's. Similar to women, but women again have a chance for an outbreak around menopause.


----------



## RedLion

> During a live press conference, Clark County Sheriff Joe Lombardo revealed that the Las Vegas gunman, Stephen Paddock, may have been "radicalized" and that authorities were attempting to uncover the source of his radicalization.
> 
> "Did this person get radicalized unbeknownst to us? And we want to identify that source," said Lombardo.
> 
> If confirmed, this suggests that there may have been a political motive behind the massacre.
> 
> *BREAKING: Sheriff Lombardo suggests shooter was "radicalized" & authorities attempting to uncover source. pic.twitter.com/HtoIxRhvvA
> *
> - Paul Joseph Watson (@PrisonPlanet) October 3, 2017


Sheriff Floats Possibility Las Vegas Shooter Stephen Paddock Was ?RADICALIZED?


----------



## RedLion

> Girlfriend of Las Vegas gunman had conflicting past with multiple names and two SS numbers


Girlfriend of Las Vegas gunman had conflicting past with multiple names and two SS numbers | Conservative News Today


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> Girlfriend of Las Vegas gunman had conflicting past with multiple names and two SS numbers | Conservative News Today


 She should already be under arrest for the SS numbers.


----------



## RedLion

> Stephen Paddock, who killed at least 58 people and wounded hundreds more in Las Vegas on Sunday with high-powered rifles, was prescribed an anti-anxiety drug in June that can lead to aggressive behavior, the Las Vegas Review-Journal has learned.


https://www.reviewjournal.com/local/the-strip/las-vegas-strip-shooter-prescribed-anti-anxiety-drug-in-june/


----------



## RedLion

> REPORT: Room Service Receipts Show Hotel Delivered Food to Stephen Paddock's Suite for 2 People


REPORT: Room Service Receipts Show Hotel Delivered Food to Stephen Paddock's Suite for 2 People


----------



## Medic33

Mad Trapper said:


> O.K.so 10 minutes...... how many rounds to hit 600 people, some multiple times, at night , at 400 yds out and up 100 yds. from a guy with no training, we can know of at all?
> 
> If EVERY round hit that's 1/second, every other 2/second, every third 3/second.
> 
> Think 600 rds is possible? IF EVERY ONE hit it's mark? How about 1200 or 1800 rds? If he missed a bit. SOB would be lucky not to trip on brass running from window to window.
> 
> So is there 600-1800 rds of brass and 20-60 empty magazines in the rooms?
> 
> Even with multiple guns think about 1-3 rds/second for 10 minutes.
> 
> Never been in a real firefight, but to those who have, is this possible with no return fire?


if he had training there would be 100's dead.
I really do not want to give this turd anymore thought he doesn't deserve it. I am sorry for the victims and their families and friends. This nut job had a vendetta and had weeks maybe more to prepare and plan if he had training I really do not want to know what would have happened. Our privacy is going away slowly and bit by bit.


----------



## Gator Monroe

Sheriff opens door to "Radicalization" (Story on Drudge now)


----------



## Sasquatch

Seems to me every possible motive is being floated knowing one will be excepted.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion

> 16 Unanswered Questions About The Las Vegas Shooting That The Mainstream Media Doesn't Want To Talk About





> #1 Photos of Stephen Paddock's hotel room have been leaked, and one of those photos appears to show a suicide note. Why hasn't the public been told what is in that note?
> 
> #2 Were there additional shooters? A taxi driver clearly captured video of an automatic weapon being fired out of a lower level window. A video from another angle and brief footage captured by Dan Bilzerian also seem to confirm that automatic gunfire was coming from a floor much lower than the 32nd floor room that Stephen Paddock was located on. And if you weren't convinced by the first three videos, this fourth video should definitely do it.
> 
> #3 Why were law enforcement authorities discussing "another suspect on the fourth floor", and why isn't the mainstream media talking about this?
> 
> #4 As Jon Rappoport has pointed out, it would have been impossible for Stephen Paddock to kill and wound 573 people in less than five minutes of shooting with the kinds of weapons that he is alleged to have used. So why won't law enforcement authorities acknowledge this fact?
> 
> #5 How in the world did Paddock get 42 guns and "several thousand rounds of ammo" into his hotel room without anyone noticing?
> 
> #6 How did someone with "no military background" and that wasn't a "gun guy at all" operate such advanced weapons? Because what we are being told by the mainstream media just doesn't make any sense whatsoever. I really like how Natural News made this point&#8230;
> 
> Far from what the firearms-illiterate media claims, these are not systems that any Joe off the street can just pick up and use to effortlessly mow down 500 people. Running these systems requires extensive training, experience and stamina. It is physically impossible for a guy like Stephen Paddock to operate such a system in the sustained, effective manner that we witnessed, especially when shooting from an elevated position which throws off all the ranging of the weapon system.
> 
> Far from being a Navy Seal, Stephen Paddock is a retired accountant senior citizen with a gambling problem and a flabby physique. The only way he could have carried out this shooting is if he were transformed into a human superweapon through a magic wand. I'm calling this "Mission IMPOSSIBLE" because of the physical impossibility of a retired, untrained senior citizen pulling this off.
> 
> #7 Why was one woman telling people in the crowd that they were all going to die 45 minutes before the attack?
> 
> #8 Why did it take law enforcement authorities 72 minutes to get into Stephen Paddock's hotel room?
> 
> #9 Why did Paddock wire $100,000 to the Philippines last week?
> 
> #10 Why was Paddock's girlfriend, Marilou Danley, in the Philippines when the attack took place? Did she know what was about to happen?
> 
> #11 Was Paddock on antidepressants like so many other mass killers in the past have been?
> 
> #12 Why was ISIS so eager to take responsibility for this attack, and why was the FBI so quick to dismiss that connection?
> 
> #13 Apparently Paddock had earned millions of dollars "through real estate deals". If he was so wealthy, why would he all of a sudden snap like that?
> 
> #14 Why did he move so frequently? It is being reported that Paddock had 27 different residences during his adult life.
> 
> #15 Why were nearly all of the exits out of the concert venue completely blocked?&#8230;
> 
> In essence, the concert trapped the people, preventing them from escaping, and denying them the ability to seek cover. From there, sustained, full-auto gunfire is almost impossible to survive.
> 
> From Fox News, a caller named Russell Bleck, who survived the shooting, said live on air, "There were ten-foot walls blocking us in. We couldn't escape. It was just a massacre. We had nowhere to go."
> 
> #16 Why was a country music festival chosen as the target? Was the goal to kill as many Trump supporters and other conservatives as possible? And is there evidence that Stephen Paddock was connected to Antifa in any way?
> 
> At first I thought that this was a fairly straightforward story too, but the more I have dug into it the more complex things have become.
> 
> Personally, I have come to the conclusion that Stephen Paddock definitely did not act alone. That means that the others involved in the shooting are still out there, and they must be brought to justice. Let us never forget what these extremely wicked individuals did to innocent civilians such as 27-year-old Tina Frost&#8230;


16 Unanswered Questions About The Las Vegas Shooting That The Mainstream Media Doesn?t Want To Talk About


----------



## Redneck

Correct me if I'm wrong but who stated that all the folks injured were shot? My understanding is the total includes anyone injured, such as being trampled, falling over something in the rush to leave or the folks hurt climbing over fences. Do we have a total on those actually shot?


----------



## Sasquatch

******* said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but who stated that all the folks injured were shot? My understanding is the total includes anyone injured, such as being trampled, falling over something in the rush to leave or the folks hurt climbing over fences. Do we have a total on those actually shot?


I wondered the same thing. Curious if anyone has that info.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck

Also how can anyone shoot from the 4th floor without breaking the windows? You can't just swing open windows at Mandalay... or any high rise hotel I know of. If you note, the shooter used a hammer to break his windows.


----------



## sideKahr

******* said:


> ...Do we have a total on those actually shot?


No. I saw a pressie where they asked the Sheriff that; he did not know.


----------



## Redneck

There is video taken an hour before the shooting where you can see the same flashing light at the Mandalay.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BZwofXcgzh9%2F/


----------



## sideKahr

That 16 unanswered question thing - has the author ever shot a rifle? How could he have it more wrong?

_"Far from what the firearms-illiterate media claims, these are not systems that any Joe off the street can just pick up and use to effortlessly mow down 500 people. Running these systems requires extensive training, experience and stamina. It is physically impossible for a guy like Stephen Paddock to operate such a system in the sustained, effective manner that we witnessed, especially when shooting from an elevated position which throws off all the ranging of the weapon system."

"Far from being a Navy Seal, Stephen Paddock is a retired accountant senior citizen with a gambling problem and a flabby physique. The only way he could have carried out this shooting is if he were transformed into a human superweapon through a magic wand. I'm calling this "Mission IMPOSSIBLE" because of the physical impossibility of a retired, untrained senior citizen pulling this off."_

Human superweapon? Physically impossible to operate the weapons? Requires extensive training?" Get real!

An M4 or AR-15 is not that hard to operate. The bump stock might take a little practice, but that's not hard either. When your target is as big as a parking lot, how could you not hit it. He wasn't aiming at individual people, he was firing at an area. And he probably wasn't clearing jams caused by overheating. He had 12 rifles eqquiped with bumpstocks.

This guy is wrong on so many counts, I can't count them all.


----------



## Sasquatch

Found this on another site and thought it interesting...

[Aircraft "N number" N5343M is in the FAA database registered as inactive on a Cessna 152 owned by a Wesley Phillips in San Diego. That database is updated at midnight every weeknight.

But what's strange is that private aviation sites, such as FlightAware, have that number registered at one point to our shooter, Stephen Paddock. But who owns it now?

Volant Associates LLC in Virginia.

What do they do? They're a US intelligence contractor, and their careers page reads a lot like a careers page on the CIA's website. Also, that aircraft shows no flights in the last three years. Volant acquired the plane four years ago.

Stephen Paddock was also a "defense contractor" in the 1980's, and supposedly worked for the IRS sometime after that. Maybe the FBI forgot to mention that stuff.

Also, he lived in multiple houses, all lightly furnished. Moved around a lot, with frequent overseas travel. Routinely transferred large sums of money overseas. Decently wealthy without any normal explanation for how he got that way. All approaches to his hotel room were under his watch at all times. He picked a hotel room with a wide range of angles to view, and it appears he was aware of emergency exits, and he was able to keep the one across the hall in his view as well.

We call all of this "tradecraft".]

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion

> Lt. Col. Tony Shaffer: Las Vegas Shaping Up to Be Politically Motivated - "Deliberate Act of Terror" (VIDEO)


Lt. Col. Tony Shaffer: Las Vegas Shaping Up to Be Politically Motivated - "Deliberate Act of Terror" (VIDEO)


----------



## jim-henscheli

Sasquatch said:


> Found this on another site and thought it interesting...
> 
> [Aircraft "N number" N5343M is in the FAA database registered as inactive on a Cessna 152 owned by a Wesley Phillips in San Diego. That database is updated at midnight every weeknight.
> 
> But what's strange is that private aviation sites, such as FlightAware, have that number registered at one point to our shooter, Stephen Paddock. But who owns it now?
> 
> Volant Associates LLC in Virginia.
> 
> What do they do? They're a US intelligence contractor, and their careers page reads a lot like a careers page on the CIA's website. Also, that aircraft shows no flights in the last three years. Volant acquired the plane four years ago.
> 
> Stephen Paddock was also a "defense contractor" in the 1980's, and supposedly worked for the IRS sometime after that. Maybe the FBI forgot to mention that stuff.
> 
> Also, he lived in multiple houses, all lightly furnished. Moved around a lot, with frequent overseas travel. Routinely transferred large sums of money overseas. Decently wealthy without any normal explanation for how he got that way. All approaches to his hotel room were under his watch at all times. He picked a hotel room with a wide range of angles to view, and it appears he was aware of emergency exits, and he was able to keep the one across the hall in his view as well.
> 
> We call all of this "tradecraft".]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


 What site?


----------



## Sasquatch

jim-henscheli said:


> What site?


Survivalist Boards. One of the posters. Guess the guy did some digging.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jim-henscheli

I see. I was hoping for a good "dark arts" spook sight.


----------



## Sasquatch

jim-henscheli said:


> I see. I was hoping for a good "dark arts" spook sight.


Sorry. Wish I could a blige. Guess I should've made it more clear where it came from.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy

Sasquatch said:


> Survivalist Boards. One of the posters. Guess the guy did some digging.


Gosh, that is just ripe for speculation...
If this guy turns out to be a spook gone rogue, we'll NEVER hear about it.


----------



## Sasquatch

Kauboy said:


> Gosh, that is just ripe for speculation...
> If this guy turns out to be a spook gone rogue, we'll NEVER hear about it.


He's been around a long time. Don't think he's a rogue spook. Smart guy but also a big mouth. So who knows. I thought it was an interesting angle.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

So we know for a fact his girl friend had two SS accounts with different ages on them . A big difference. Question why did they stop talking about that. Why is she not under arrest yet?
Seen no one cares about SS fraud. Wonder when we will find out she has been voting.


----------



## Kauboy

Sasquatch said:


> He's been around a long time. Don't think he's a rogue spook. Smart guy but also a big mouth. So who knows. I thought it was an interesting angle.


Sorry, I was referring to the shooter. If your board buddy's info is accurate, it describes a CIA asset to a "T".


----------



## jim-henscheli




----------



## Stockton

Smitty901 said:


> So we know for a fact his girl friend had two SS accounts with different ages on them . A big difference. Question why did they stop talking about that. Why is she not under arrest yet?
> Seen no one cares about SS fraud. Wonder when we will find out she has been voting.


NBC took back that story. It seems false.


----------



## Stockton

The ISIS story on Savage this afternoon. Did you hear it?
Quite interesting. What if it was ISIS with an aim to bring
on gun control? ISIS killed the man we ID as the killer and
escaped. I can't imagine anyone can escape a casino 
building without being on tape.


----------



## RedLion

> Vegas Killer Stephen Paddock Bought 33 Guns in One Year - $600 Rifle He Purchased on Way to Vegas Is Missing


Vegas Killer Stephen Paddock Bought 33 Guns in One Year - $600 Rifle He Purchased on Way to Vegas Is Missing


----------



## Sasquatch

Most of us here believe something about this whole story stinks. So I thought I'd throw in a new angle.

During the press conferences we have a sheriff who comes out and gives us the information they know. Obviously some is held back for various reason. Nothing weird about all that. The weird thing to me is during the pressers where are the FBI and ATF spokesholes? Think about it...during any other tragedy they all get up there and thank each other endlessly. They have huge egos and seem to always want them stroked. And when the get behind the mic, more often than not, they say they can comment on an active investigation. Paddock supposedly used and automatic. Wouldn't that be in the ATF's wheelhouse? Yet we hear nothing from them.

I don't have TV so the only news I get is from AM radio or watching online. So maybe I am mistaken. But from what I have seen FBI, ATF and all the other alphabet agencies seem to be MIA during any press conference. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jim-henscheli

I noticed that too, but what's it mean?


----------



## Sasquatch

jim-henscheli said:


> I noticed that too, but what's it mean?


Not sure but I find it odd. They are usually up there front and center trying to get their piece of the limelight. Not so this time. Are they just feeding the sheriff the narrative we are supposed to believe?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

Another interesting thing...

They are saying that the broken window not facing the music venue was to take shots at jet fuel tanks. We are to believe he thought he could cause them to explode by poking holes into them. They are pointing out that the is amateurish. They are right. It is.

Why is this peculiar? Why would a pilot not have a better understanding of such things? Why would this evil mastermind not have a clue?


----------



## Redneck

Denton said:


> Why is this peculiar? Why would a pilot not have a better understanding of such things? Why would this evil mastermind not have a clue?


Maybe he watched too many movies where they did blow up?


----------



## Sasquatch

Wonder if he had a private plane waiting across the street at McCarron thinking he could escape.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator Monroe

Would tracer .308 have ignited tanks at nearby airport ?


----------



## Denton

Gator Monroe said:


> Would tracer .308 have ignited tanks at nearby airport ?


No. Jet fuel isn't easy to ignite.

So, how does a turbine engine use it, you ask. Well, the fuel enters the combustion chamber through a nozzle that sprays it into more of a mist, so that the igniter (like a spark plug) can ignite it. Otherwise, the fuel doesn't mix well enough with air to get combustion. A tracer round into the bladder (or a fuel tank) won't do it.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Gee Denton,

it's just High compression and thermo-dymanics . Get a fire near some and it's Lucifer's dream.

Let's put some on your sleeve , and we will put a candle to it.....gezz it burns like a got an extinguisher, fing quick!


----------



## jim-henscheli

Sasquatch said:


> Wonder if he had a private plane waiting across the street at McCarron thinking he could escape.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


 OR, paddocks plane and missing rifle went with the second shooter...


----------



## Steve40th

We will never be told the truth , same with the truth at CT, JFK, Orlando, 9/11 etc etc


----------



## RedLion

The man is right....



> Sheriff David Clarke: Las Vegas Investigation is "Suspicious"


Sheriff David Clarke: Las Vegas Investigation is "Suspicious"


----------



## Steve40th

FBI will tell eventually. IF, the people in control of them let us KNOW. But, in reality, they cant even convict Hillary or admit wrong doing.


----------



## Leon

There's some glaring problems with this I have already seen.

1: picture of the shooter's body has clean cartridge brass (3) laying in the pool of blood and brain matter. They should have been red like all the rest of the crap around it. what he got up after shooting himself shot off a few more rounds and went toes-up?

2: Those were AR type weapons. Could have been converted though I think if it was there would have been more fatalities, a heavier round would have a higher drop rate or done more damage on impact, for example a .308 If it was 5.56 there would have been no HOPE of the bullet penetrating a steel jet fuel tank at that range yet there was.

3: Video not covered by major outlets showing two distinctly separate sounds of gunfire, one short and close, another long and distant.

4: Lady who approached the stage and told the crowd you're all going to die

5: SWAT team took an hour to breach room, a local cop mixflip from youtube who was there that night said they kept waiting and waiting and nothing, near an hour later, chaos still swirling in the streets, they finally get the call he can't remember when a SWAT response took that long.

6: Guy worked for lockheed martin, a local company, and to go to their headquarters you would swear to god the justice league was operating from the joint. (lockheed got some serious shady shit going on around here)

7: old man breaks 800lb coated tempered glass window with a hammer story at 11 (the sound alone would have attracted a manager)

8: how did homey conceal all that hardware while housekeeping was doing their job coming and going while he was off gambling or whatever?

9: Arkancide looks almost identical. Magic happens. The story changes so much because they're still making it. Cops are trained to see patterns like this right off the bat.


----------



## RedLion

> SHOCK CLAIM: Las Vegas Gunman Made ISIS Tape, Says Former Trump Campaign Official


SHOCK CLAIM: Las Vegas Gunman Made ISIS Tape, Says Former Trump Campaign Official


----------



## Gator Monroe

RedLion said:


> SHOCK CLAIM: Las Vegas Gunman Made ISIS Tape, Says Former Trump Campaign Official


He was not a Republican or Right Winger , nothing to see here move on ...


----------



## Denton

As usual, I'm watching a few minutes of FNC before heading off to work. They played a segment of a video, showing people ducking behind concrete barriers upon hearing gunfire.

It occurred to me that I clearly heard overlapping gunfire.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## jim-henscheli

Denton said:


> As usual, I'm watching a few minutes of FNC before heading off to work. They played a segment of a video, showing people ducking behind concrete barriers upon hearing gunfire.
> 
> It occurred to me that I clearly heard overlapping gunfire.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


 I did, but figured it was echo or something.


----------



## Denton

jim-henscheli said:


> I did, but figured it was echo or something.


Yeah, I figured it out on the drive to work. :glasses:


----------



## jim-henscheli

Denton said:


> Yeah, I figured it out on the drive to work. :glasses:


Don't worry, he still had help. This "long wolf" idea is a lie created by the lame stream media.


----------



## Smitty901

They keep saying he had to have help. Not really One man motivated with the money he had could have carried this out. He may have been a sick man but he had some brain power.
As for involvement with ISIS and becoming a muzzy. They are likely working on covering that up.
Give them time he becomes a life long GOP supporter 3rd cousin and step child of trump himself.


----------



## jim-henscheli

Smitty901 said:


> They keep saying he had to have help. Not really One man motivated with the money he had could have carried this out. He may have been a sick man but he had some brain power.
> As for involvement with ISIS and becoming a muzzy. They are likely working on covering that up.
> Give them time he becomes a life long GOP supporter 3rd cousin and step child of trump himself.


 It's not that he COULDN'T have done it alone, it's that this whole concept of the lone wolf terrorist/shooter is mostly a lie to cover an inconvenient truth: radical marxists pose a greater threat than conservatives.
Certainly it can happen, but most ppl need that sense of "accountability" to follow through on something like this.


----------



## Steve40th

They need to the his brother and girlfriend back to PI, waterboard them. Stop this chicken crap and get some answers.


----------



## Steve40th

How is it a person with his Lockheed Bacground, Accounting background, and they have no data on him. Because he is a liberal. If her were a Republican, his information would be tabled in hours.
I dont trust the media or the LEO to put the data out when the feds are involved.


----------



## jim-henscheli

Steve40th said:


> How is it a person with his Lockheed Bacground, Accounting background, and they have no data on him. Because he is a liberal. If her were a Republican, his information would be tabled in hours.
> I dont trust the media or the LEO to put the data out when the feds are involved.


 And THIS^^ is why we are seeing so much from the local LE, and little/nothing from the Feds; they realize we trust them less than a drunken fart. So they are hoping we will blindly accept the story from the sheriff..
So that's that @Sasquatch


----------



## Smitty901

Seems now Police back tracking saying he acted alone. He must had been taken in the back room and had things explained to him.

Las Vegas killer Stephen Paddock was lone shooter, police say | Fox News


----------



## Denton




----------



## Steve40th

Well if the police say he acted alone, then we can all rest well and stop the gun restrictions. Guns didnt do it, it was the person pulling the trigger.


----------



## Gator Monroe

Longtime Union Member (IRS Agent ) (Mail Carrier) Democrat ( Registered in Boca Raton FLA) ...


----------



## Steve40th

Gator Monroe said:


> Longtime Union Member (IRS Agent ) (Mail Carrier) Democrat ( Registered in Boca Raton FLA) ...


Facts mean nothing. He was an old White Guy who was privileged. We need more gun control.
Sorry, must have had a liberal social justice warrior infect me for a second


----------



## inceptor

Here's an update. A news conference last night by the Las Vegas Sheriff. The second half of this video is a commercial. What I found interesting was what the Sheriff himself said.


----------



## SGG

inceptor said:


> Here's an update. A news conference last night by the Las Vegas Sheriff. The second half of this video is a commercial. What I found interesting was what the Sheriff himself said.


They will do an autopsy right? Will they find all of this in his stomach?


----------



## Slippy

I found this song from Eric Church about the Las Vegas shooting. I thought I'd share. No other reason.


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> I found this song from Eric Church about the Las Vegas shooting. I thought I'd share. No other reason.


Thanks Slip.


----------



## RedLion

> Police Arrest Second Shooter In Vegas mass Murder


Police Arrest Second Shooter In Vegas mass Murder | Extrano's Alley


----------



## RedLion

> Las Vegas Security Guard Shot by Vegas Killer is Not Registered as a Security Guard in the State of Nevada?


Las Vegas Security Guard Shot by Vegas Killer is Not Registered as a Security Guard in the State of Nevada?


----------



## Boss Dog

RedLion said:


> Police Arrest Second Shooter In Vegas mass Murder | Extrano's Alley


That looks like a fake site.


----------



## RedLion

Boss Dog said:


> That looks like a fake site.


Actually a very good and reliable site that I have followed for a few years. I trust their content.


----------



## Smitty901

The part about AK47's bothers me also. It has been assumed he used Ar's ?


----------



## RedLion

The security guards weird actions are just another unexplainable thing to what still appears to be have makings of a false flag......



> Mandalay Bay security guard, Jesus Campos, was supposed to appear on Sean Hannity's show at 9pm est Thursday night but canceled on the Fox News host.





> "How come @seanhannity didn't run the #JesusCampos interview tonight?," tweeted reporter Laura Loomer.
> 
> "He cancelled," responded Hannity.
> 
> On Saturday, a representative for Campos revealed the hotel security guard checked into a clinic moments before he was set to speak to the media about the Las Vegas Massacre.





> Now this&#8230;
> 
> Jesus Campos has gone missing once again. The Union representative who recently issued a statement to the press on Campos' behalf says he doesn't know where he is now. After Campos checked into a clinic, he appears to have vanished once again.


Vegas Guard Jesus Campos Missing AGAIN -- Expert Believes He Was Told "Shut The Hell Up"


----------

